# Comment bien brancher son iPod ?



## denismanga (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche le moyen de connecter mon iPod5G à l'aide si possible d'une liaison numérique à mon ampli. Je ne suis pas super satisfait de mon dock actuel branché avec le cable Aplle composante.

Quelqu'un aurait-il entendu parler d'une liaison HDMI ou coaxiale, ou optique ?

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

denismanga a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il entendu parler d'une liaison HDMI ou coaxiale, ou optique ?
> Merci



J'ai bien un truc à te proposer mais il aurait été plus simple pour toi & moi d'avoir le modèle et la marque (surtout la marque) de cet ampli...

Si c'est du Denon, alors j'ai ce qu'il te faut (maybe).


----------



## denismanga (31 Octobre 2008)

Ok désolé, j'aurai du commencer par ça :

Plasma Pioneer fullHD
Ampli Denon 2809
Platine CD Denon
Enregistreur Dvd Pioneer
Enceintes Cabasse IO2 + caisson Cabasse

Toutes les connexions actuelles passent en numérique HDMI et coaxiale(CD)

Seul l'ipod est connecté par un cable jack-RCA ( fiches rouges, blanche et jaune )
Bref, c'est pas top : il y a toujours un souffle résiduel dans les enceintes même à faible volume. De plus il faut pousser l'ampli pour avoir un volume sonore sympa.

Avec les autres appareils connecté en numérique, c'est du tout bon !

LA solution numerique pour iPod existe-t elle ou faut-il passer par une Apple TV, une borne AIrport...
On m'a conseillé de prendre une PS3 et de m'en servir comme mediacenter mais je suis accro à l'iPod, à sa facilité d'utilisation et à sa convivialité.

Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

Non non, j'ai 2 produits à te proposer:

Le Denon ASD-3W/N.
Ici: http://www.denon.com/asd-3/

Dis moi ce que tu en penses, d'accord?


----------



## fandipod (31 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal mais ça coûte combien?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

Le prix est de 210&#8364;.

Mais notre ami devrait nous en dire plus&#8230;
Il faut que je sache si ça t'intéresse, pour pouvoir creuser plus large, et surtout, j'a besoin de la référence exacte du produit.

Ex: AVC-1630 .
Parce que le 2808 est dans la liste, mais pas le 2809&#8230;non.


----------



## denismanga (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, je confirme les prix de 200 pour le dock filaire et 250 environ pour le dock Denon wifi. Ce sont 2 bons produits mais guère plus interessanr que le dock Apple standard puisque la connectique audio se fait par 2 fiches RCA ( on reste avec une connexion analogique )

La reference de mon ampli est bien DENON AVR-2809, il remplace le 2808 et est sorti début septembre dans le commerce.


----------

